# Ieri, oggi e...



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Ieri sena cena fuori con Mattia. Al giapponese naturalmente. Avevo voglia di sushi tipo donna incinta.Abbiamo parlato del lavoro. Il suo. Il mio. Il "flop" su cui entrambi ci stiamo facendo un culo nero per riuscire a...
Non tutto è perduto. Abbiamo pensato. Abbiamo tirato giù piani d'attacco. Ho messo sul banco tutto il mio sapere commerciale e..
Proviamo.
Non abbiamo nulla da perdere. A limite pagherò debiti fino alla morte, ma devo provarci.
Poi non so come...il discorso è scivolato sulla sua ex amante.
E' un periodo che esce abbastanza nei nostri discorsi, e non li comincio mai io, perchè lei ha avuto una promozione e ora sta lavorando con Mattia fianco a fianco più del solito.
L'altra settimana lui ha dovuto fare tre notti al lavoro per un mega casino e c'era anche lei.
Tra l'altro ora e single, il suo  ex un mattino si è svegliato e le ha detto -Mi sono innamorato di un altra.-
Non sono gelosa. Non lo ero prima e non lo sono adesso..
Una delle mie amiche storiche, ogni volta che tiriamo fuori l'argomento ex-di-Mattia, mi mostrizza il cervello dicendo che è "intollerabile ogni misura" (minchia) che lui lavori ancora li (????) che comunque abbiano dei rapporti amichevoli (????) e che soprattutto Mattia nel parli come se fosse niente.

Ieri sera, ad un certo punto della cena, dopo avermii raccontato di quanto lei non si meriti la promozione, di quanto lei sia inutilmente aggressiva con tutti, di quanto lei sia...mi dice
-Ma poi sai che si scopa quello del magazzino? Cioè...e mi viene a dire pure che non ha mai scopato così bene con nessuno mentre a me diceva tutt'altro!-
L'ho fissato. Lui ha continuato. Tranquillo -Quante palle mi ha propinato, mamma mia, sono stato davvero un coglione...ah e non ti ho raccontato questa..L'altro giorno è passata ed ero alla macchinetta del caffè e non mi ha nemmeno salutato!-
A quel punto ho posato le bacchette perchè l'istinto è stato, ma solo per un secondo, di piantargliene una in centro fronte e l'altra di traverso sul collo, con un immagine  tipo testa di Hellraiser per intenderci.
-Mattia...lei ti racconta che con il nuovo tipo scopa bene come non ha mai scopato con nessuno, te compreso?-
-Si, ti rendi conto?-
-Mi rendo solo conto che probabilmente queste conversazioni fra voi, non dovresti dirmele...non pretendo che tu non le faccia, in quanto non ti ho messo una telecamera sotto pelle, ma Mattia, accendi le tue due sinapsi al neon.-
-Beh ma scusa, io e lei parliamo..-
-Ma questo nessuno lo mette in discussione, ma se permetti il fatto che lei si senta libera di dirti, dopo tutta la merda che c'è stata, che scopa con il nuovo meglio di quanto scopasse con te e che tu ti senta punto sul vivo da questa cosa...Perdonami ma...-
-Tebe ma lo sai...eravamo amici prima e ti ho sempre detto che nonostante sia stata un enorme cazzata quella che ho fatto, comunque un minimo di bene da amico lo sento.-
-Mattia osserva il labiale. Un minimo o un massimo di bene è accettabile per me, lo sai. Non sono così cretina da credere o pensare, con i vostri precedenti che lei sia zero. Il punto è un altro. Anzi sono due. Perchè lei si sente libera di dirti che scopa meglio con questo? E perchè tu ti senti piccato?-
-Non mi sta piacendo il piano su cui la metti.-
Ho allargato le braccia spalancando gli occhi tanto che a momenti le lenti a contatto mi cadevano nel piatto-Non la sto mettendo su nessun piano. Ho fattto due domande e sei pregato di rispondere.-
-Tu stai pensando che lei mi piaccia ancora?-
-Io sto pensando che lei ti stia broccolando.-
-Ma noooo, cosa vai a pensare...si sta comportando come prima del...lo sai che avevamo questo rapporto...-
-Ma ci sei o ci fai?-
-Tebe ma che cazzo vuoi. Ma perchè mi stai facendo sta partaccia?-
-Tu ci sei proprio Mattia...-
-Ma ci sono di cosa! Mica ti sto nascondendo informazioni!-
Mi sono sentita un pò Manager...Ho avvertito le zanne snudarsi dentro la mia bocca e diventare gli occhi rossi.-Quando è cominciata questa nuova ondata di amicizia?-
-Mi sa di interrogatorio.-
-Puoi non rispondere non ti obbligo certo.-
-Guarda che stai pensando cose errate...-
-Se io pensassi cose errate non saremmo a fare questa conversazione, ma continueremmo a mangiare sushi e io sarei già a fare lo 007.-
-E poi non sei quella gelosa...-
-No Mattia. Rimani sull'argomento. Lei non è stata una scopata, ma  ti sei innamorato. Con tutte le conseguenze. Se non ricordi ti faccio un breve riassunto ma spero non sia necessario, per cui non è gelosia questa. O anche lo fosse ne ho tutti i diritti. Detto questo, da quanto lei si sente libera di darti informazioni sulla sua vita privata? E da quando tu ti picchi se lei non ti saluta? Ma soprattutto...perchè?-
-Mi sembri stupida. Ma che domande fai?-
Ok. Mattia nel suo momento super ottusangolo, di quando si sente attaccato e ha paura a parlare perchè teme che tutto gli si ritorca contro.
-Voglio andare a casa.- ho detto alzandomi dal tavolo.
Lui non si è mosso- Ma dobbiamo ancora...-
-Fai che cazzo vuoi. Io vado a casa. In taxi...- ho allungato la mano a palmo in sù.
Lo ha guardato interrogativo. -I soldi del taxi...non penserai mica di farlo pagare a me, vero? No magari domani vado ad offrire un caffè alla tua ex e chiedo a lei i soldi...-
-Dai Tebe siediti. Ma non vedi quanto ti amo? Lei è una persona a cui un minimo vorrò sempre bene e...-
A quel punto mi è partito l'embolo gelido -Il problema è che lei si sta prendendo degli spazi e tu li concedi magari anche in buona fede perchè sei idiota, ma lei non è in buona fede.-
-Dai...stai pensando che sia ancora innamorata di me e ci stia provando?-
-Tu cosa pensi?-
-Penso che dovresti sederti. Ti stanno guardando tutti.-
-Mattia, tu cosa pensi.-
Ci ha pensato un attimo e poi -No, io penso di no.-


Figurati...avrei mangiato una merda se avesse risposto al contrario.
E' venuto a casa con me.
Abbiamo litigato.
Secondo lui sono "visionaria" nei confronti della ex.
Ok. Sono visionaria. Essendo Tebe avatar posso scegliermi i super poteri.


Abbiamo dormito abbracciati. Stamattina abbiamo preso il caffè insieme e addirittura mi ha messo un fiore e un bacetto vicino alla tazzina..
Mi ha strapazzata di baci prima di uscire.


Ora sono in ufficio..
E non ho le antenne dritte. Non su Mattia almeno. 
Ci penserò...
Sono troppo infastidita per mettere giù qualsiasi pensiero in merito, certo è che quando si tratta della facocera il "non vedo-non sento-non parlo" va a farsi fottere.


E a proposto di fottere.
Tra poco riunione con Manager da noi e nel pomeriggio...spero riunione con lui in motel.



:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe....ma davvero Mattia non ha capito che questa lo sto broccolando???


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy;bt3102 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe....ma davvero Mattia non ha capito che questa lo sto broccolando???


No...credo non l'abbia capito...uno dei limiti di Mattia è arrivare sempre ultimo in alcune cose. Va beh...ora penso e poi decido cosa fare. O non fare.


----------



## geko (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy;bt3102 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe....ma davvero Mattia non ha capito che questa lo sto broccolando???


Lo sta broccolando??

Uffa, ma perché io 'ste cose non le capisco?


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3104 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo sta broccolando??
> 
> Uffa, ma perché io 'ste cose non le capisco?


perchè noi donne siamo più scaltre...non c'è niente da fare


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3103 ha detto:
			
		

> No...credo non l'abbia capito...uno dei limiti di Mattia è arrivare sempre ultimo in alcune cose. Va beh...ora penso e poi decido cosa fare. O non fare.



secondo me per ora non fare nulla....e aspetta che mattia esco dal momento ottusangolo ...semmai ne uscirà! 
forse il fatto che tu ieri gli abbia detto che lei lo sta broccolando lo farà riflettere


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

- Lei sta broccolando, ma più con intento provocatorio/disturbatorio che altro.
- Lui ne è compiaciuto per quanto tristemente piccato per i commenti scopatori.
- Credo che lui sia onesto comunque riguardo al non avere altro che un residuo di amicizia.
- Credo che onesto e fesso stiano in questo caso rischiando di apparir sinonimi.
- Tebe sta giocando pericoloso, ma questo lo abbiamo già detto.

- Il quadro generale di Tebe, Mattia, Manny e Facocera mi offre l'idea di un piccolo gioco di bambini troppo grandi

Opinione personale


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3104 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo sta broccolando??
> 
> Uffa, ma perché io 'ste cose non le capisco?


Sei serio? No perchè ho tentato di dare un impronta asettica alla cena di ieri per cui non credo di essermi dimenticata nulla nel trascrivere...Quindi secondo te non lo sta broccolando? 
Mah...conoscendo la facocera...sai...non le è andata giù che lui abbia scelto me, la vecchia, quindi non so...ho idea che sia tipo una vendetta postuma per essere stata scartata come _munnezza_...

Oggi mi sento cattiva. meglio, visto che fra pochissimo riunione...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3108 ha detto:
			
		

> Sei serio? No perchè ho tentato di dare un impronta asettica alla cena di ieri per cui non credo di essermi dimenticata nulla nel trascrivere...Quindi secondo te non lo sta broccolando?
> Mah...conoscendo la facocera...sai...non le è andata giù che lui abbia scelto me, la vecchia, quindi non so...ho idea che sia *tipo una vendetta postuma* per essere stata scartata come _munnezza_...
> 
> Oggi mi sento cattiva. meglio, visto che fra pochissimo riunione...


Si, penso anch'io qualcosa del genere, tipicamente femminile


----------



## Cattivik (4 Giugno 2012)

Secondo me Mattia tiene le fette di salame sugli occhi...

Se quello non è Broccolamento io sono santo e vergine...


Cattivik


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3110 ha detto:
			
		

> Secondo me Mattia tiene le fette di salame sugli occhi...
> 
> Se quello non è Broccolamento io sono santo e vergine...
> 
> ...


è ingenuo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy;bt3111 ha detto:
			
		

> è ingenuo


.......

no, non riesco a crederci. O fesso, o fesso che tenta di fare il furbo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Secondo me lo sta broccolando.....Lui non se ne accorge perchè è fatto così e non ha nessuna intenzione di darle corda.
E tu.......sei gelosa marcia


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

certo che e'cosi'....ma con quel che combina puo'essere gelosa???


----------



## geko (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3108 ha detto:
			
		

> Sei serio? No perchè ho tentato di dare un impronta asettica alla cena di ieri per cui non credo di essermi dimenticata nulla nel trascrivere...Quindi secondo te non lo sta broccolando?
> Mah...conoscendo la facocera...sai...non le è andata giù che lui abbia scelto me, la vecchia, quindi non so...ho idea che sia tipo una vendetta postuma per essere stata scartata come _munnezza_...
> 
> Oggi mi sento cattiva. meglio, visto che fra pochissimo riunione...


Sarà sicuramente come dici tu!

Io non mi posso pronunciare, sono davvero ritardato cronico in 'ste cose.

 Però, giusto per capire certi meccanismi, dite che lo sta broccolando perché gli racconta di come scopi bene con quest'altro, perché non lo saluta alla macchinetta o perché si comporta da amica com'era prima del loro 'tradimento'? 
La mia è solo curiosità personale, diciamo che è un mio limite capire certi atteggiamenti apparentemente (a quanto pare) contraddittori.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Una donna non viene a raccontarti di come scopa bene con tizio o caio  se non ha intenzione di provocarti. Ragion di più se tu sei uno che in passato l'ha scartata in favore di un'altra.
Una donna, se è già in rapporti stretti con te, non ti fa mancare il saluto, a meno che non voglia provocarti.

Il resto leggilo sul Manuale delle Giovani Marmotte.


----------



## geko (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3117 ha detto:
			
		

> Una donna non viene a raccontarti di come scopa bene con tizio o caio  se non ha intenzione di provocarti. Ragion di più se tu sei uno che in passato l'ha scartata in favore di un'altra.
> Una donna, se è già in rapporti stretti con te, non ti fa mancare il saluto, a meno che non voglia provocarti.
> 
> *Il resto leggilo sul Manuale delle Giovani Marmotte*.


Quelli li ho letti tutti quanti. I primi nodi ho imparato a farli grazie a quelli. 

In effetti il 'problema' è che ci sono dei precedenti, altrimenti non ci vedrei niente di male se una mia amica mi venisse a dire che con Caio scopa meglio che con Tizio. Ma lei si è sentita scartata, quindi sì... il ragionamento non fa una piega.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3117 ha detto:
			
		

> Una donna non viene a raccontarti di come scopa bene con tizio o caio se non ha intenzione di provocarti. Ragion di più se tu sei uno che in passato l'ha scartata in favore di un'altra.
> Una donna, se è già in rapporti stretti con te, non ti fa mancare il saluto, a meno che non voglia provocarti.
> 
> Il resto leggilo sul Manuale delle Giovani Marmotte.



Ciao MM..vacci piano perche'Geko non e'..maturo...come noi.....imparera'...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3118 ha detto:
			
		

> Quelli li ho letti tutti quanti. I primi nodi ho imparato a farli grazie a quelli.
> 
> In effetti il 'problema' è che ci sono dei precedenti, altrimenti *non ci vedrei niente di male se una mia amica mi venisse a dire che con Caio scopa meglio che con Tizio*. Ma lei si è sentita scartata, quindi sì... il ragionamento non fa una piega.


Si, certo una certa confidenza ci sta, ma spesso anche questa nasconde il civettuolo intento di creare interesse (salvo poi ritrarsi perchè non sei il suo tipo....)


----------



## darkside (4 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3115 ha detto:
			
		

> Sarà sicuramente come dici tu!
> 
> Io non mi posso pronunciare, sono davvero ritardato cronico in 'ste cose.
> 
> ...


quindi non hai ancora capito che ti sto broccolando???
aiuto!!! siamo messi male qui!!!!











:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (4 Giugno 2012)

darkside;bt3123 ha detto:
			
		

> quindi non hai ancora capito che ti sto broccolando???
> aiuto!!! *siamo messi male qui*!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ué, ho detto 'un pochino' ritardato... diciamo 'lento', non totalmente ottuso. :condom: 
Però mi è capitato di averlo capito solo arrivati al punto in cui mi si dice: "Allora stasera che fai? Trombiamo?". 

Piano piano sto imparando, dai...


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3107 ha detto:
			
		

> - Lei sta broccolando, ma più con intento provocatorio/disturbatorio che altro.
> - Lui ne è compiaciuto per quanto tristemente piccato per i commenti scopatori.
> - Credo che lui sia onesto comunque riguardo al non avere altro che un residuo di amicizia.
> - Credo che onesto e fesso stiano in questo caso rischiando di apparir sinonimi.
> - Tebe sta giocando pericoloso, ma questo lo abbiamo già detto.


 Quoto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

darkside;bt3123 ha detto:
			
		

> quindi non hai ancora capito che ti sto broccolando???
> aiuto!!! siamo messi male qui!!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dark, io posso capire Tebe che ad una certa età piglia tutto quello che arriva, ma almento te che sei giovane..........!!!!!! :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## geko (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3127 ha detto:
			
		

> Dark, io posso capire Tebe che ad una certa età piglia tutto quello che arriva, ma almento te che sei giovane..........!!!!!! :unhappy::unhappy:


Mons, per piacere, non broccolarmi pure tu... Non sei il mio tipo, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3110 ha detto:
			
		

> Secondo me Mattia tiene le fette di salame sugli occhi...
> 
> Se quello non è Broccolamento *io sono santo e vergine...*
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3128 ha detto:
			
		

> Mons, per piacere, non broccolarmi pure tu... Non sei il mio tipo, con tutto il rispetto.


Ma che ti sei fumato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3104 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo sta broccolando??
> 
> Uffa, ma perché io 'ste cose non le capisco?



ecco siete tutti uguali 

ci arrivate anni dopo :smile:


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt3131 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco siete tutti uguali
> 
> ci arrivate anni dopo :smile:


Forse è per quello che le mogli pensano che noi li accalappiamo come dei_ tonni._

Perchè sono dei _tonni._


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Giugno 2012)

tebona, ti è anche venuta la bava e il fumo dagli orecchi? :rotfl:

me lo immagino, povero cucciolo che si lascia abbindolare e in buona fede ti racconta come sta per cascarci ancora una volta ... che non lo capisce lo credo benissimo, chi di noi l'ha mai capito prima che era troppo tardi?


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt3134 ha detto:
			
		

> tebona, ti è anche venuta la bava e il fumo dagli orecchi? :rotfl:
> 
> me lo immagino, povero cucciolo che si lascia abbindolare e in buona fede ti racconta come sta per cascarci ancora una volta ... che non lo capisce lo credo benissimo, chi di noi l'ha mai capito prima che era troppo tardi?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Uffa però!!!Ma perchè alle altre dite le cose carine quando c'è una facocera di mezzo e a me prendete per il culo?
Siete, sei, un insensibile!!!


----------



## darkside (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3127 ha detto:
			
		

> Dark, io posso capire Tebe che ad una certa età piglia tutto quello che arriva, ma almento te che sei giovane..........!!!!!! :unhappy::unhappy:


se broccolavo te era preoccupante.... ma stiamo parlando di Geko.....
il mio gekino bello e giovane :girlhaha:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

darkside;bt3143 ha detto:
			
		

> se broccolavo te era preoccupante.... ma stiamo parlando di Geko.....
> il mio gekino bello e giovane :girlhaha:


Brava Dark brava. Broccola broccola...


----------



## geko (5 Giugno 2012)

Ma quindi mi state dicendo che Dark mi sta broccolando??? 

Ma no dai... Lei scherza...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3149 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma quindi mi state dicendo che Dark mi sta broccolando???
> 
> Ma no dai... Lei scherza...


Minchia che invornito che sei...

Dark...qui devi mettere giù l'artiglieria pesante tipo me con manager...

Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta....


----------



## darkside (5 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3149 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma quindi mi state dicendo che Dark mi sta broccolando???
> 
> Ma no dai... Lei scherza...


sempre peggio!!!!!
ma che ti devo fare un disegnino????:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (5 Giugno 2012)

Mi sa che forse mi sta broccolando davvero. Forse. 



:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Ma che ve lo dico affà?! :blu:


----------

